# Am I a true INTP?



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Greetings.

New to the forum, so forgive me if I made a mistake. Mistakes happen. It's just the way it is. I'd still rather not make one this early though.

So, I am here to ask a rather complex question. A question about personality. I took the MBPT (is that what it's called) test some time ago. My first two results (testing was about a month apart) were INTP. I got INTJ once, that was my latest result, until I did another test today (after about a year). My result was, and this time more strongly than ever, INTP. I also got 5w6 on some test I did today.

I sincerely believe I answered the questions honestly, but I still keep a sliver of doubt in my mind. Perhaps I let myself go. Perhaps I didn't. All in all, I don't give it much weight, but I am curious nonetheless. 

So, to say a bit about me. I am definitely introverted. Not extremely introverted. I can still be charismatic and charming (or I try to be anyway) in the right situation, though rarely does the opportunity arise. I love to write evil characters. I am oft scared by my own thoughts. I'm afraid of being evil, and yet the thoughts come flooding through. I enjoy acting. I wouldn't go to an acting school, but I enjoy playing the roles of psychopaths and sociopaths. I relish the role of a murderous madman.

I am highly interested in philosophy, natural sciences, mathematics, etc.. I philosophize quite a bit, even though I tend to have difficulties passing on my thoughts verbally (though I am perfectly capable of doing so in text). I often get lost in my own explanations, finding they are more complex than I had originally thought them to be. This fascinates me and drives me forward. I love moments where I manage to fool myself. I strive to become a true intellectual one day.

I enjoy inventing things. Drawing blueprints is really fun for me. I like making spring-loaded guns (capguns, airsoft, all that). Simple, yet effective. I never once completed one of my projects, because I lacked the means to bring them to an end. I plan to finish them one day though.

I am a nice person. I don't intentionally hurt people, I don't try to make them feel bad. However, if something needs to be said, I prefer to just say it. I don't carefully step around the matter in order to spare someone's potentially fragile feelings. As such, I've been branded a racist, sexist misogynist. I usually ardently defend my point in such scenarios, however. Sometimes, I let my defense get out of hand. I frighten myself.

I wouldn't say I am a master of debate, not even close. However, compared to most people my age, I'd say I'm a fine debater. I usually win Internet debates (most of the time I find extreme contradictions and hypocrisy in my opponent's statements, use them as a hidden ace up my sleeve, after which they disappear and never speak to me again), if it's a fair 1x1 match.

My "workplace" is messy and consists of a bed and a tall chair that my laptop sits upon. My tables are filled with junk. Tiny plastic pieces from pens, little strings of bent metal wire, all that. My mother often gets angry at me for asking hypothetical questions and not keeping my room up to date, but I try to explain that I have other, more important things to worry about. Obviously I comply with her requests, because I don't want to be a troublesome child, but I stand by my belief that it is irrelevant.

I second-guess myself a lot. All the time, actually. Whether it be at school, or while making decisions, I always get mixed feelings and don't know which option to go for. Many times I switch from the correct answer, only to end up with the wrong one.

I often improvise instead of strictly sticking to the plan. I'm very bad at keeping up with my timetable. I actually don't even have one. I also find that I get bored very easily and very often, which is making me honestly depressed. I constantly doubt my intelligence.

That's basically my personality.

So, judging by what I wrote, do you think I fit the description of an INTP? I personally think so, but I'd like to know the opinions of more experienced members.


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'd say you're a INTP, and the fact you aren't sure helps as evidence for it. XD We tend to double check our type a lot and looking into MBTI a bunch.

Here's a helpful page if you'd like to take a look?
INTP vs INTJ: 5 Ways to Truly Tell Them Apart
And I found another...
INTJ vs. INTP: Type Differences
Also I found a different one, but I had some faulty logic and used fictional characters as examples so I'm not convinced it knows what it's talking about...
https://mbtifiction.com/2014/12/01/type-contrast-intp-vs-intj/
For example, it says only INTJs like to takl through their thoughts, where as I'm a definite INTP and I love talking aloud... Also Sherlock is obviously a INTP not a INTJ, due to the state of his house and his utter disregard for outward appearance. So take what that page says with a grain of salt...


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol, you sound somewhat like a male version of me :laughing:

I'm very confident that you are INTP. Your style of writing and choice of words scream it. However, if you're not sure, check the cognitive functions of the types, and especially INTP, check to see which one relates to you most

INTP's cognitive functions are Ti Ne Si Fe, Ti ( Introverted Thinking) is dominant, Ne (Extraverted iNtuition) is auxillary, Si (Introverted Sensing) is Tertiary, Fe ( Extraverted Feeling) is inferior. 

Ti means you work things out in an inner framework, you create and contemplate logic, ideas, models and systems internally. This is your strongest function.



> I enjoy inventing things. Drawing blueprints is really fun for me. I like making spring-loaded guns (capguns, airsoft, all that). Simple, yet effective. I never once completed one of my projects, because I lacked the means to bring them to an end. I plan to finish them one day though.


This gave me the notice that you were a Ti user, Ti-dom users like fine tuning and designing systems internally or quietly. Lot's of INTPs never finish projects ( I usually never finish my original songs or artworks).

Ne means you always see the what could be's and can connect unrelated events, ideas, and topics. This is your second strongest function, or equally strong function to your dominant Ti. Think of Ti as the pilot and Ne as the co-pilot.




> I am highly interested in philosophy, natural sciences, mathematics, etc.. I philosophize quite a bit, even though I tend to have difficulties passing on my thoughts verbally (though I am perfectly capable of doing so in text). I often get lost in my own explanations, finding they are more complex than I had originally thought them to be. This fascinates me and drives me forward. I love moments where I manage to fool myself. I strive to become a true intellectual one day


^ You like reading and contemplating about the what-could-be's and the whys of ideas, thoughts, and the world. You are often fascinated by philosophies and complexities of the world.

Si is your tertiary function, it's quite weak compared to Ti and Ne. It's usually rarely/badly used if you don't develop it well. I didn't find anything related to Si (I'm still a Cognitive functions noob) but do you store information from your surroundings and recall ideas/thoughts with great detail? When you're in stress or when you're depressed, do you recall nostalgic events or thoughts?

Fe is your inferior function, this is your weakest function. Since Fe is very weak, this means that you cannot really connect emotionally to your friends, family, and strangers. This means you can come out as rude, cold, and offensive to your loved ones/acquaintances. You exhibit a weak Fe here:



> I am a nice person. I don't intentionally hurt people, I don't try to make them feel bad. However, if something needs to be said, I prefer to just say it. I don't carefully step around the matter in order to spare someone's potentially fragile feelings. As such, I've been branded a racist, sexist misogynist. I usually ardently defend my point in such scenarios, however. Sometimes, I let my defense get out of hand. I frighten myself.


I assume "defense get out of hand" means you lash out or get extremely angry. This is obv Fe, since your emotions are weakly developed, and your EQ is presumably low, this means your emotions can get very extreme and dangerous. I have a very hard time expressing emotions properly and I can get very violent and emotional if I do not control myself.



> My "workplace" is messy and consists of a bed and a tall chair that my laptop sits upon. My tables are filled with junk. Tiny plastic pieces from pens, little strings of bent metal wire, all that. My mother often gets angry at me for asking hypothetical questions and not keeping my room up to date, but I try to explain that I have other, more important things to worry about. Obviously I comply with her requests, because I don't want to be a troublesome child, but I stand by my belief that it is irrelevant.


This screams perceiver to me, if you were an INTJ, you would be much more scheduled and organized. 

So yes! You are very INTP.

Any other PerC member who's much more experienced in cognitive functions, please critique my analysis! I suck at cognitive functions and I'm trying my best to improve my knowledge .


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies!
@SwivelSwirl Thanks much for the links! I'll be sure to check them out! I'm happy to say that I've always wanted to be like Sherlock Holmes! This is wonderful news for me, because I've always struggled with my own identity and comparing myself to others! Maybe there's hope for me to become an intellectual yet!
@meaningless

I think your analysis was quite spot-on. While I don't usually get _aggressive_, I do indeed tend to lose my patience with people who simply don't follow the laws of logic. Unfortunately, my mother is one such person. She believes in things I find irrational. While she does have the right to believe whatever she wants, it does make it difficult to have constructive conversations. She is a very spiritual person, so I often have to make it clear beforehand that I am indeed referring to the physical universe.

In situations of stress, I do sometimes recall stressful situations from the past. Anxiety hits me like a truck. This happened during my application exam (which I messed up really badly). I couldn't recall the solution for a maths problem and ended up getting 20/50 points because I panicked (and because I procrastinated and neglected studying entirely).

Thanks for educating me on the cognitive functions! I actually didn't know much about them 'till now. Yes, the result says INTP-T, so the T part is dominant. Sometimes it's hard to believe, because I am capable of making ridiculously stupid mistakes and I'm not always a very fast learner.

Great in-depth analysis, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pacifist (Jul 24, 2016)

Schweinehund said:


> Thank you both for your replies!
> @SwivelSwirl Thanks much for the links! I'll be sure to check them out! I'm happy to say that I've always wanted to be like Sherlock Holmes! This is wonderful news for me, because I've always struggled with my own identity and comparing myself to others! Maybe there's hope for me to become an intellectual yet!
> @meaningless
> 
> ...


Dein Name ist durchaus amüsant.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

@Schweinehund

No problem! Since you clarified your Si function, I am 99.9 percent sure you are an INTP, no doubt.

Best of luck discovering yourself, mate!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Already the fact that you're confusing yourself with two things that are completely different, indicates that you are probably neither of the two.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Eh... Ja Ja... Herr... Freund... Kommandant... Something... German... Heh.

Yeah, I don't actually know German. But I do live right next to the German borders! Greeting from Prague!


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Schweinehund said:


> Eh... Ja Ja... Herr... Freund... Kommandant... Something... German... Heh.
> 
> Yeah, I don't actually know German. But I do live right next to the German borders! Greeting from Prague!


Prague - right next to German borders... umm...


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Well that seems impossible. If one undergoes a test four times and receives the same results 75% of the time, while also taking a completely separate test, reaching yet again, comparable results, it is safe to say that the results are reliable.

Forgive me. I am not yet an adept thinker, for I haven't completely developed my own competence (being very young), but I fail to see how reaching two mildly similar results, one of them more often than the other, leads to the conclusion of reaching a completely differing result unofficially when no tests have showed this as being even remotely likely!

Perhaps you are right. Perhaps I am neither. But I find it very hard to believe. I am introverted, disorganized, thinking over feeling...

Edit: Well, Prague is not so far from the German borders, all things considered. Please, if you do not like me as an individual, do not speak to me. I do not wish to start any conflict with you. If you feel the need to reinforce your superiority, I'd appreciate it if it was done elsewhere.

If I am getting the wrong vibe from you, then I am sorry. But I've been around people long enough to know when they only desire to sneer and belittle.


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Already the fact that you're confusing yourself with two things that are completely different, indicates that you are probably neither of the two.


Oh yes, completely different. (that was sarcasm)
INTJs and INTPs are incredibly similar, if you'd do your research. So much so that a lazy INTP author of two books, one on each of them, can copy and paste segments. (I've read both books, which are actually quite good except for the repetition between the two) Really, the only differences between the two are their organization methods and their view on cultural taboos...


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

SwivelSwirl said:


> Oh yes, completely different. (that was sarcasm)
> INTJs and INTPs are incredibly similar, if you'd do your research. So much so that a lazy INTP author of two books, one on each of them, can copy and paste segments. (I've read both books, which are actually quite good except for the repetition between the two) Really, the only differences between the two are their organization methods and their view on cultural taboos...


I disagree with your statement. INTJ and INTP on the surface are very similar, and have some similar aspects, but once you dive deep, they have completely different cognitive functions and processes. Ti Ne Si Fe (INTP) and Ni Te Fi Se (INTJ) are very different stackings and processings.


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

meaningless said:


> I disagree with your statement. INTJ and INTP on the surface are very similar, and have some similar aspects, but once you dive deep, they have completely different cognitive functions and processes. Ti Ne Si Fe (INTP) and Ni Te Fi Se (INTJ) are very different stackings and processings.


I suppose that's true, but for someone who hasn't looked deep into this yet, like the OP, they're very similar.

Also, not everyone agrees with the functions, and I believe that that stacking can vary from person to person. For example, I think that my Ne is actually dominant over my Ti. Also, the functions do have quite a few problems with how they work...


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

SwivelSwirl said:


> I suppose that's true, but for someone who hasn't looked deep into this yet, like the OP, they're very similar.
> 
> Also, not everyone agrees with the functions, and I believe that that stacking can vary from person to person. For example, I think that my Ne is actually dominant over my Ti. Also, the functions do have quite a few problems with how they work...


Stackings are very static theoretically. Ne being dominant over Ti means you're ENTP, and that you're extroverted. When you say your Ne is dominant is over Ti, what it really means is that your Ne is very well developed like your Ti. Ne is developed very well when you're an adolescent, so that's not surprising. _Your stackings cannot change, your cognitive functions just develop and grow more over time_, according to the theory. 


INTP Personality Type: Thinker & Seeker

^^ read more here.

Also MBTI cognitive functions is a _theory_, of course it has problems and flaws. Although I am fascinated and very much attracted by the theory, I question it's validity and aspects. Theories are altered, changed, and tuned all the time, so MBTI may be re-tuned to be much more accurate in the future


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

meaningless said:


> Stackings are very static theoretically. Ne being dominant over Ti means you're ENTP, and that you're extroverted. When you say your Ne is dominant is over Ti, what it really means is that your Ne is very well developed like your Ti. Ne is developed very well when you're an adolescent, so that's not surprising. _Your stackings cannot change, your cognitive functions just develop and grow more over time_, according to the theory.
> 
> 
> INTP Personality Type: Thinker & Seeker
> ...


You're probably right, and I'm definitely gonna read more on the subject.

It is a theory, true, so every part of it should be questioned. Right down to the words it uses... Judging? Really? That's the best word to describe that? XD

Anyway, Very informative conversation. I'm definitely quite close to a ENTP, as I do like people more than most introverts, but I for sure prefer alone time more, though I need both in certain amounts.
Which also would beg the question, since people can be these different letters in differing amounts, for example, my sister is 99% introvert while I'm only 60%, wouldn't something like that effect how well developed each of the cognitive functions are?


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

SwivelSwirl said:


> You're probably right, and I'm definitely gonna read more on the subject.
> 
> It is a theory, true, so every part of it should be questioned. Right down to the words it uses... Judging? Really? That's the best word to describe that? XD
> 
> ...


Introversion and Extraversion determines your dominant function very much. I'm not sure if percentages correlate anything with MBTI stackings, you might have to confirm it with a much more experienced and informed member that knows much more about cognitive functions than me.

As for speculating if you're ENTP, check the ENTP cognitive stackings Ne-Ti-Fe-Si and compare them to INTP cognitive stackings Ti-Ne-Si-Fe, research about them and see which one you can relate most to

-------
Also, ENTP has been called the most introverted extroverted MBTI type, so there's that :wink:.


----------



## SwivelSwirl (Aug 9, 2016)

meaningless said:


> Introversion and Extraversion determines your dominant function very much. I'm not sure if percentages correlate anything with MBTI stackings, you might have to confirm it with a much more experienced and informed member that knows much more about cognitive functions than me.
> 
> As for speculating if you're ENTP, check the ENTP cognitive stackings Ne-Ti-Fe-Si and compare them to INTP cognitive stackings Ti-Ne-Si-Fe, research about them and see which one you can relate most to
> 
> ...


Ah, I should look into that, though I honestly doubt I'm a ENTP. Had a ENTP friend, and I could tell the difference. Though it'd very well worth pondering.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Fascinating discussion... I may learn something yet!


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, thank you all for your replies! It was very educational!


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

@Schweinehund 

True INTP? There is no such thing as a true INTP. However, I think you are an INTP. If you get tired of being an INTP you can always change your personality type in the settings.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

NTP, unsure whether extroverted or introverted. What philosophy have you read by the way? I'm curious.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Definitely introverted beyond any doubt. I despise prolonged exposure to the public. I prefer being alone, doing my thing without someone standing behind my back, bothering me.

Philosophy I've read? None. I don't read philosophy. In fact, I do not read many books at all. A writer who doesn't read... Absurd, I know. Surprisingly, I'm not a half bad writer. Sure, I've been depressed lately, and it has impacted my abilities severely, but I'm still alright.

I do philosophy in a slightly different manner. I study ways to think of the world as a philosopher would. I try to philosophize as best I can without a proper education.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Schweinehund said:


> I study ways to think of the world as a philosopher would.


How would you know how a philosopher thinks if you have never read one? I believe you are aware of what's going on, your post, your mannerisms. You are being deceitful, not only to others but to yourself. Your post reads INTP, quite literally, I N T P. You fit into the box too easily. You are not an innocent person looking to gather information, but a simple farce, listening to only of what you want to hear. 

A Stupid Trend indeed..


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Emologic said:


> Already the fact that you're confusing yourself with two things that are completely different, indicates that you are probably neither of the two.


that's retard logic.

that's like assuming someone who can't decide whether they want ice cream or pie isn't hungry

aren't you meant to be a Ti dom? are you malfunctioning, or just defective?


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, how did the first philosopher learn to philosophize?

I am sorry that you see me as a fraud. I'd try to convince you otherwise, and I already have, if only slightly. However, I have spoken to enough human beings to know that I will not influence their opinions with mere words. You do not know me, I do not know you; perhaps I am deceitful, perhaps I am not. You may never find out. I may never find out either. And in the end, what does it matter? You forge who you are. What is the difference between reality and fiction when fiction is real enough to convince you of its legitimacy? How do you know this whole universe isn't merely a convincing simulation? You don't, but that doesn't make it any less real for you and me.

How can it be too easy to fit in the box? Does that not lead to a slippery slope? If the standard INTP doesn't fit in the box, then how come that's the criteria for an INTP? If most INTPs didn't fit into the box at least fairly easily, then an INTP would've been defined differently. Soon, it'll be too easy to fit into the new definition of INTP. Repeat this process enough times, and you end up with an INTP being something completely different.

I have no need to convince complete strangers of the legitimacy of my character, even though I'd be happier if they wouldn't doubt me simply because I meet the criteria too well.

This is a fairly interesting discussion. Please, continue.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Schweinehund said:


> Well, how did the first philosopher learn to philosophize?
> 
> I am sorry that you see me as a fraud. I'd try to convince you otherwise, and I already have, if only slightly. However, I have spoken to enough human beings to know that I will not influence their opinions with mere words. You do not know me, I do not know you; perhaps I am deceitful, perhaps I am not. You may never find out. I may never find out either. And in the end, what does it matter? You forge who you are. What is the difference between reality and fiction when fiction is real enough to convince you of its legitimacy? How do you know this whole universe isn't merely a convincing simulation? You don't, but that doesn't make it any less real for you and me.
> 
> ...


the difference is a lot of people here try to reinforce their fiction in order to make their reality more palatable

for example, ti/ne would not conclude that you were being deceitful, because it's stupid given how little info there is to go on. poor Ni does that. Ti/ne would assume you were being deceitful from the beginning, because it doesn't make any difference whatsoever. you could lie to an NTP all day long, you're still feeding us data, which is the only thing in the world we need to build on. conclusions are irrelevant. Ni on the other hand, draws conclusions. in this case, extremely quickly, with very little data, and with that in mind, it's not a stretch of the imagination to conclude (c wot i did thar?) that he is erroneous 

philosophy is nothing but a desire for wisdom. you don't need to read other peoples' opinions to be wise.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Schweinehund said:


> Greetings.
> 
> New to the forum, so forgive me if I made a mistake. Mistakes happen. It's just the way it is. I'd still rather not make one this early though.
> 
> ...


 This is the most stereotypically INTP thing that I have ever read in my life.

[sarcasm]Since every INTP must obviously hate stereotypes, I'm going to have to say no, you're not INTP enough[/sarcasm] :wink:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Schweinehund said:


> Well, how did the first philosopher learn to philosophize?
> 
> I am sorry that you see me as a fraud. I'd try to convince you otherwise, and I already have, if only slightly. However, I have spoken to enough human beings to know that I will not influence their opinions with mere words. You do not know me, I do not know you; perhaps I am deceitful, perhaps I am not. You may never find out. I may never find out either. And in the end, what does it matter? You forge who you are. What is the difference between reality and fiction when fiction is real enough to convince you of its legitimacy? How do you know this whole universe isn't merely a convincing simulation? You don't, but that doesn't make it any less real for you and me.
> 
> ...


Horribly, that is how he learned. If not for conflicting opinions, there would be no pool of thought, only of confirmations. Without competition, excellence does not exist. Without excellence, you strive for nothing. Truths, and thoughts of such ought to be constructed upon adoptions and criticisms. 

I think you are an INTP, but you are also a coward for being potentially afraid of losing your values—confidence among all—toward a conceptual theory by the approval of others! To find yourself you must look at yourself, not look for confirmations by means of deceit. This box, does not even have an end, let alone a strict shape.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

@Kaboomz
I will say it loud and clear. I wish I was an INTP (just to be able to say I am one. It makes little difference in terms of lifestyle for me). I hope the results are accurate. I do not, however, believe that I purposefully influenced the test in order to get the results I wished for.

In fact, the first time I took the test, I knew not what an INTP is! And yet I came out positive. Perhaps it was that test that influenced me to become more like an INTP. Perhaps those results were the prime mover of my sudden interest in all intellectual. But that would not make sense, because I'd need to show signs of an INTP to even reach that result to begin with. Therefore I think it wouldn't be so difficult to conclude that the results are accurate. I still doubt them, however. It is nothing more than a test on the Internet. While the description of my "type" read me like a book, it is nothing more than a sequence of letters.

That's why I don't read philosophy. I want to do it my own way.
@Simpson17866
Either you did something fancy with that sentence, or I am imagining things. It's a really interesting statement, seriously. If INTPs hate stereotypes, then it would be nonsensical for INTPs to judge themselves based on the stereotype that they must dislike stereotypes. This directly compromises their own belief that stereotypes are bad!

I know it's sarcasm, by the way. I just like to over-analyze things... My mother gets angry at me for speaking out loud. My mother gets angry about a lot of things.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Schweinehund said:


> Well, how did the first philosopher learn to philosophize?
> 
> I am sorry that you see me as a fraud. I'd try to convince you otherwise, and I already have, if only slightly. However, I have spoken to enough human beings to know that I will not influence their opinions with mere words. You do not know me, I do not know you; perhaps I am deceitful, perhaps I am not. You may never find out. I may never find out either. And in the end, what does it matter? You forge who you are. What is the difference between reality and fiction when fiction is real enough to convince you of its legitimacy? How do you know this whole universe isn't merely a convincing simulation? You don't, but that doesn't make it any less real for you and me.
> 
> ...


MBTI is a _general outline_ of who you are, not every trait you have fits the INTP criteria. Not every INTP out there is a Super INTP Deluxe™. 

It may be true that most INTPs are interested in intellectual pursuits, it is also presumably true that INTPs are fascinated by future oriented ideas and thoughts, it is also probably true that INTPs are interested in philosophy. 

However no INTP is alike. Every INTP is different from one another, some INTPs are sex-crazed, some INTPs are very stereotypical, other INTPs can be the dumbest individuals alive. I may be similar like you in a general, whole picture sense, but I'm still different than you and you are still different than me.

-------------

Keep in mind that MBTI can be very questionable and psuedosciencey.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

@Convex
Of course I am. I am an extremely distinct coward, and I will use any information I can get to make myself feel more valid and relevant. I went to a special needs school because of focus problems, I failed my entrance exams for the school of my dreams because I neglected study, naturally I feel the need to compensate for this awful start. 

I am an absolute coward. I've accepted that reality long ago. My intellect is all I have, and I am beginning to doubt even that. If I lose my already uncertain intelligence, then I have nothing. Yes, I feel the need to be accepted. I feel the need to be reassured that my early years were a terrible mistake and nothing more. I need to be reassured that I am not what I fear becoming.

I look at myself in the mirror and I see horror. I see a hopeless loser without friends who isn't very academically superior to most other people, who will end up working a minimum wage job because he didn't study enough. However, assign me a title, brand me as an INTP, and I have hope. Hope and motivation. Perhaps I may prevail yet. 

I use this as nothing more than a tool to motivate and push myself towards success. Am I really an INTP? Probably, yes. But it means nothing to me. I only use it to give myself hope.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Schweinehund said:


> I will say it loud and clear. I wish I was an INTP (just to be able to say I am one. It makes little difference in terms of lifestyle for me). I hope the results are accurate. I do not, however, believe that I purposefully influenced the test in order to get the results I wished for.
> 
> In fact, the first time I took the test, I knew not what an INTP is! And yet I came out positive. Perhaps it was that test that influenced me to become more like an INTP. Perhaps those results were the prime mover of my sudden interest in all intellectual. But that would not make sense, because I'd need to show signs of an INTP to even reach that result to begin with. Therefore I think it wouldn't be so difficult to conclude that the results are accurate. *I still doubt them, however. It is nothing more than a test on the Internet. While the description of my "type" read me like a book, it is nothing more than a sequence of letters.*


 That's like saying that a stethoscope and a stopwatch give you "nothing more than a number" and that it's not an accurate result of something as complicated as the human heart's function :wink:



> @Simpson17866
> Either you did something fancy with that sentence, or I am imagining things. It's a really interesting statement, seriously. If INTPs hate stereotypes, then it would be nonsensical for INTPs to judge themselves based on the stereotype that they must dislike stereotypes. This directly compromises their own belief that stereotypes are bad!
> 
> *I know it's sarcasm, by the way. I just like to over-analyze things.*.. My mother gets angry at me for speaking out loud. My mother gets angry about a lot of things.


 Welcome to the INTPs then :laughing:


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Schweinehund said:


> @Kaboomz
> I will say it loud and clear. I wish I was an INTP (just to be able to say I am one. It makes little difference in terms of lifestyle for me). I hope the results are accurate. I do not, however, believe that I purposefully influenced the test in order to get the results I wished for.
> 
> In fact, the first time I took the test, I knew not what an INTP is! And yet I came out positive. Perhaps it was that test that influenced me to become more like an INTP. Perhaps those results were the prime mover of my sudden interest in all intellectual. But that would not make sense, because I'd need to show signs of an INTP to even reach that result to begin with. Therefore I think it wouldn't be so difficult to conclude that the results are accurate. I still doubt them, however. It is nothing more than a test on the Internet. While the description of my "type" read me like a book, it is nothing more than a sequence of letters.
> ...


i said that him concluding you were lying was inaccurate, not your tests.

everything about you screams ntp. the reasoning system of the people telling you otherwise screams otherwise. you're being told you're not an INTP by people who have mistyped themselves. i don't know if it's annoying or funny. it reminds me of getting bullied by ******* at school for being gay

either way, the nature of ntp cognition is to take data and extrapolate, so no matter how much of your life you waste trying to figure this shit out, if you ARE an NTP, you will NEVER BE SURE OF IT. Ti will run itself stupid trying to figure it out, and Ne will be there, fucking it all up


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Schweinehund said:


> @Convex
> Of course I am. I am an extremely distinct coward, and I will use any information I can get to make myself feel more valid and relevant. I went to a special needs school because of focus problems, I failed my entrance exams for the school of my dreams because I neglected study, naturally I feel the need to compensate for this awful start.
> 
> I am an absolute coward. I've accepted that reality long ago. My intellect is all I have, and I am beginning to doubt even that. If I lose my already uncertain intelligence, then I have nothing. Yes, I feel the need to be accepted. I feel the need to be reassured that my early years were a terrible mistake and nothing more. I need to be reassured that I am not what I fear becoming.
> ...


You are in depths I cannot reach, this is our descent..


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

@Kaboomz

Oh, forgive me. I'm from Europe, so I might have issues understanding certain statements. Well, I certainly am unsure of my results. I think they're probably accurate, because of the reasons I've stated above, but using that to confirm it makes me feel as if I were biased, which really only makes me more uncertain...
@Simpson17866
Right, yes. Of course. I see what you mean. Obviously, you could extend that to saying that mathematics is actually just a series of formulas used to generate numbers that are only meaningful because we assign them certain values. So I actually take back my statement. If MBPT is an accurate measure of one's basic personality (and it happens to describe me rather well, though not 100% accurately), then it is more than just a series of letters.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Convex said:


> You are in depths I cannot reach, this is our descent..


if the pretensions in your post matched the lack of insight you're demonstrating, i'm pretty sure you could make it to the center of the earth xD



Schweinehund said:


> @Kaboomz
> 
> Oh, forgive me. I'm from Europe, so I might have issues understanding certain statements. Well, I certainly am unsure of my results. I think they're probably accurate, because of the reasons I've stated above, but using that to confirm it makes me feel as if I were biased, which really only makes me more uncertain...


that's ok. you can touch my dick if you want. i won't hold it against you.

...for very long


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

@Convex
I am sorry that you believe that. I am willing to slightly adjust my statement, however. I do assign it more value than I originally thought. I don't only use it to give myself hope, I genuinely use it as a method to improve my own understanding of my character.

Our descent... Is it the special needs school? Don't worry, I'm ashamed of it too. Wanna know how I got there? It's a sad story. You see, I was a... Problematic child. I got excellent grades in a normal school, but I didn't fare well in a large classroom of 24 people. So they swept me aside, decided that ruining one person's future won't change much. And now I see the irony of it. Most of the people from that normal classroom will end up working low-wage jobs, and me? A special needs student? I may even ascend above their ranks...
@Kaboomz
I'm afraid I am heterosexual. But, you know... Maybe... One day... Exploring oneself sexually is apparently extremely beneficial to the character... But I think I'll have to pass, sorry. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

An attack not on theory, but of people. These concepts—IQ, height, age—should be used for truth, not courage. How ridiculous. I am the one being ridiculous? Look inwards, not towards external conceptions. Lack of insight this, erroneous that, I don't care! I am merely identifying a problem.

Those concepts require approval, or confidence in them! I have yet to see why this is necessary, or even worthy of doing so. People who have done so only further fall, not rise above. You don't own yourself, you are a slave.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Schweinehund said:


> @Kaboomz
> 
> Oh, forgive me. I'm from Europe, so I might have issues understanding certain statements. Well, I certainly am unsure of my results. I think they're probably accurate, because of the reasons I've stated above, but using that to confirm it makes me feel as if I were biased, which really only makes me more uncertain...
> @Simpson17866
> Right, yes. Of course. I see what you mean. Obviously, you could extend that to saying that mathematics is actually just a series of formulas used to generate numbers that are only meaningful because we assign them certain values. So I actually take back my statement. *If MBPT is an accurate measure of one's basic personality (and it happens to describe me rather well, though not 100% accurately), then it is more than just a series of letters.*


 Bingo :wink:

Love isn't boring because love is biochemistry and biochemistry is boring, nor is love non-biochemical because love is beautiful and biochemistry is boring. Biochemistry is beautiful because love is biochemistry and love is beautiful :happy:

And more importantly, the type descriptions are written around the hypothetical 100% extremes, but *nobody* is 100% of anything. Just because you aren't *completely* INTP doesn't mean that you're not *more* INTP than anything else.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck...it's like trying to joke with a toaster 

please, go and lock yourself in the INTP forum. they have women there. they will talk about bewbs and explain the trajectory of lactation in terms even a european can understand

you have my permission. i went there once. they said i was allowed. trust me. they won't touch you. they won't hug you. they'll not compare you to a toaster. 

run free little one, run free


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

@Kaboomz

I certainly hope that's the way it is, but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. I understand that others are often more intellectually capable than me, and therefore I try my best to hear out what they have to say. Obviously, disagreements simply happen. But when the only remaining response is "lol", then I become a bit skeptical about the point of the discussion. 

I met a couple really, really nice INTPs on the forum already. People who are almost identical to me, personality wise. Having a blast talking to them. Can't say the same about this forum post. I'd even go as far as to say that I made a mistake creating it.

I really considered leaving a while ago. But, I don't know. I'll have to see. I'll check out the dedicated INTP forum and keep my age to myself. Maybe then I'll be treated differently? I did some amateur research. When people know you're young, they always treat you in a much more condescending manner.

Odd, but understandable. Young, developing individuals are easier targets. But again, benefit of the doubt. I want to believe my opponent means well, until it's blatantly obvious that it isn't so.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Schweinehund said:


> @Kaboomz
> 
> I certainly hope that's the way it is, but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt. I understand that others are often more intellectually capable than me, and therefore I try my best to hear out what they have to say. Obviously, disagreements simply happen. But when the only remaining response is "lol", then I become a bit skeptical about the point of the discussion.
> 
> ...


giving people the benefit of the doubt is pretty wise, but when you call someone out on their bullshit and they can't risk responding because they know you're smarter than them, just give it a rest. the guy just wants to push your buttons. now ask yourself what kind of person lurks around on an online forum to target younger people who are new to an area in order to make them feel inferior and get a rise out of them whlle disguising his stupidity with intellectual verbosity? 

the man is targetting you because he's insecure and needs to believe it's the other way around. that's just the nature of ego. in his defense, if he is older than us (he sounds it) then he's had a lot longer to be fucked up, but there's no need to continue feeding him. let the fat man die of gluttony with what little respect you're willing to allow by just leaving him be. anything else is just masochism, or trolling on your part.

the dedicated personality forums are far less toxic, dipshits get called out on their bullshit far faster than they do on the peripheries. glad you're enjoying nattering with other people. i really advise you to just quit responding, i wish i could, but i'm giving you the benefit of the doubt hahhaha


----------



## Schweinehund (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks. Again, I certainly hope you're right. It did strike me as a possibility, but there's that one feature that just doesn't fit the INTP in me. I doubt myself, and that makes me give everyone, even those who don't deserve it, the benefit of the doubt.

I'll head over there and try to forge some interesting conversations.

I declare this thread officially closed.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm laughing at the ridiculousness of this, that's all. From the sweeping assertions, to well, everything else you guys are doing. It makes me laugh.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Never.


----------

